# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Round The World trip 2010 for about 4/5 months

## travelworld

Hi,

I did a round the world trip last year for 2 months taking in the USA, Australia and Singapore. 

I am planning to do another trip in say 2010 about January time to start I'll try and miss the rainy seasons this time!!!! 


I want to do a say 4/5 month trip this time. Any help advise, maybe places to visit would be great. Lat time I did New York, Los Angelas, Brisbane, Cairns, Sydney, Ayers Rock, Singapore. 

I would like to do San Fransisco, Grand Canyon then maybe a beach place for a week before heading to Australia. 

Australia I will use my cousins as a base in Brsibane and fly to places from there like Perth, Melbourne, Sydney, Alice Springs, Ayers Rock, Whitsunday Islands. 

Then maybe some places in Asia on my way back even maybe taking in the likes of Cape Town. Or if any one has any good ideas of places I could take in apart form what I have already mentioned.

My round the world ticket will be for the main long haul flights and the flights within Australia I will just book using their local flights with using Brsibane as a base, each time I will most likely stay in Brsibane for 2/3 weeks at a time. If I need to extend my trip to 6 months this is not a problem.

I am a single female and will be travelling on my own which I dont mind at all as you meet so many people on your travels I am also 43 so will be 45 when I plan t do the trip. 

I look forward to your replies I know I have a long time till I go but if I have an idea on where I am going to go etc then that is the main part then all I need to do is find the best airline with the best RTW tickets and hotels!!!!

Gill x

----------

